# What a coincidence... 3 year old thread pops up on Cherokee vs. Wrangler..Hmmm



## surge (Dec 20, 2007)

I find it fascinating that a "new member" post just happens to appear minutes after a Jeep TJ thread, which is tagged onto a 3 year old message questioning why someone would buy a Wrangler TJ for snow plowing vs. a Cherokee, which goes on to point out it's weak points... Hmmmmmmm... What a coincidence ! 
Well if all you are doing is plowing snow with the vehicle or that is you main objective in buying it, you could certainly make strong arguments on both sides as each vehicle as they both have pluses and minuses, some of which are enumerated in the old thread that was drudged up. But just for perspective, and as anyone who has owned a wrangler of which I have had two will tell you, they have their issues and are not perfect by any means. But if you want an all out fun vehicle to drive, really like driving a big go cart, that gets all kinds of looks in the summer with the top off. The wind in your hair and sun on your face, it is then one of the few, if any vehicles that is both a fun convertable and can turn around and plow snow when you put the top back on.... Now that is versatility. A couple of other observations... While the body style does get upgraded, and mechanics more refined, they generally still look the same as they did 15, 25 and 35 and more years ago. Not sure you can say that about the Cherokee's look or most other vehicles for that matter... They look old once the new model comes out. Ya, you pay more for new and old Wrangler's, if taken care of they hold their value better than many vehicles, mainly for the points noted above. But if you look hard, you can get a good deal on an older one that is not abused, and they make great plow vehicles as long as the job is limited. They are not like large pickups by any means. The front end will just not handle larger commercial grade plows without substantial front end modifications and beefing up.. Just wanted to defend the Wrangler based on that old thread.......


----------

